# The Kruncher



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

http://hunterspecialties.com/updateable ... egoryID=28

anybody checked this out???? thought it was a joke when i seen this...
But it was actually in the fleet farm ad!
I thought this was hilarious!
I am going to get three for out in the deerstand! :lol:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow...what's next, "The Farter"? Let the deer know, hey, it's all cool here and I'm so relaxed I just let one rip after eating all these delicous acorns (which you can now simulate with "The Kruncher") :roll:


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

That might be the next best thing out! You should make the farter i think!
i wonder if they are going to make one for corn also? or will that work for both acorn and corn?? 
:beer:


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

I actually take a recliner, an end table and a lamp out to my stand, prop a buck decoy up in the chair and tape the evening news paper to it. Really relaxes the deer. Occasionally, I'll add a doe decoy with an apron holding a freshly prepared tater tot hotdish, if the deer are ecspecially stressed out.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

How about fake deer sh!t? Heard last weekend that Primos makes it.

Barebackjack, let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Have had no action on the living room floor where it spilled yet. But I got a cam on it so hoping ill see something soon!!!!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

wow not sure which is worse deer drop ins....or the kruncher!

Somebody that is sitting at a desk thinking of these ideas or what???


----------

